# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti orthodhoks >  Kisha është Një

## Albo

*KISHA ËSHTË NJË*

_nga Alexei Khomiakov (1804-1860)_


*UNITETI I KISHËS*

UNITETI I KISHËS rrjedh nga nevoja e bashkimit me Zotin; sepse Kisha nuk është një grumbull njerëzish të ndarë nga individualiteti i tyre, por një bashkim i hirit të Zotit, që jeton në një grup krijesash racionale, të cilat ia nënshtrojnë veten me dëshirë hirit. Hiri në fakt, u jepet edhe atyre që i rezistojnë atij, edhe atyre që nuk e përdorin atë (që i fshehin talentet e tyre në tokë), por këta nuk janë në Kishë. Në fakt, uniteti i Kishës nuk është as imagjinar dhe as alegorik, por një unitet i vërtetë substancial, si ato pjesët e trupit në një trup të gjallë.

Kisha është një, pavarësisht së njerëzve që janë ende gjallë mbi toke ajo u duket e ndarë. Është vetëm në lidhje me njeriun, që është e mundur të dallosh një ndarje të Kishës në të dukshme dhe të padukshme; uniteti i saj në realitet, është i vërtetë dhe absolut. Ata që janë të gjallë mbi tokë, ata që kanë përfunduar kursin e tyre tokësor, ata që, ashtu si engjëjt, nuk ishin krijuar për një jetë mbi tokë, ata që janë planifikuar për brezat e të ardhmes që akoma nuk e kanë filluar kursin e tyre tokësor, janë të gjithë së bashku në një Kishë, në një hir të vetëm të Perëndisë; sepse krijesa e Zotit e cila akoma nuk është shfaqur, është shfaqur për Të; dhe Zoti i dëgjon lutjet dhe e njeh besimin e atyre të cilët Ai ende nuk i ka thirruar nga gjendja e jo-ekzistencës në ekzistencë. Kisha, Trupi i Krishtit, është duke shfaqur dhe permbushur vetveten me kohën, pa ndryshuar unitetin e saj esencial të një jete të brendshme të hirit. Prandaj, kur flasim për "Kishën e dukshme dhe të padukshme", kjo është e vërtetë vetëm në lidhje me njeriun.


*KISHA E DUKSHME DHE KISHA E PADUKSHME*

KISHA E DUKSHME, ose mbi tokë, jeton në kungim dhe unitet të plotë me gjithë trupin e Kishës, ku Krishti është Koka. Ajo strehon brenda saj Krishtin dhe hirin e Shpirtit të Shenjtë në jetë të plotë, por jo në shfaqje të plotë të tyre, sepse ajo nuk vepron dhe nuk di gjithçka, por vetëm aq sa i pëlqen Zotit.

Pavarësisht së Kisha e dukshme tokësore nuk përfaqëson të gjithë Kishën, që Zoti emëroi që të shfaqet në gjykimin e fundit të gjithë krijimit, në plotësinë e saj, Kisha vepron dhe di vetëm brenda limiteve të saj; dhe (sipas fjalëve të Apostull Pavlit në letrën e Korinthansve, 1 Kor. 5.12) ajo nuk e gjykon pjesën tjetër të njerëzimit, por vetëm i shikon ata si të veçuar, që do të thotë, nuk i përkasin asaj pasi e kanë veçuar vetë veten. Pjesa tjetër e njerëzimit, qoftë e ndarë apo e bashkuar me të nga lidhje të cilat Zoti nuk ka dashur t'ia shfaqi asaj, Kisha ia lë në dorë gjykimit të ditës së madhe. Kisha mbi tokë gjykon vetëm për veten e saj, sipas hirit të Shpirtit dhe lirive që i janë falur asaj nëpërmjet Krishtit, duke ftuar edhe pjesën tjetër të njerëzimit në bashkimin dhe adoptimin e Zotit Krisht; por ata që nuk e dëgjojnë apelin e saj, Kisha nuk u jep asnjë dënim, duke mbajtur kështu parasysh urdhërin e Shpëtimtarit dhe Kokës së saj: "mos gjykoni shërbetorin e një njeriu tjetër" (Rom. 14.4). 


*KISHA MBI TOKË*

QË PREJ KRIJIMIT të botës, Kisha tokësore ka vazhduar pa pushim dhe do të vazhdoje punen e saj mbi toke deri në përmbushjen e të gjitha punëve të Perëndisë, ashtu siç na ka premtuar edhe Vetë Zoti. Dhe shenjat e saj janë: shenjtërim i brendshem, që nuk lejon për ndonjë përzierje me gabimin, pasi shpirti i së vërtetës dhe pandryshueshmëria e saj e jashtme jeton me të ashtu si edhe, Krishti, Mbrojtësi dhe Koka e saj nuk ndryshojnë.

Të gjitha shenjat e Kishës, të brendshme apo të jashtme qofshin, dallohen vetëm nga ajo, dhe nga ata që hiri i Perëndisë i thërret që të bëhen pjesë e saj. Ata që janë të huaj për Kishën, dhe nuk janë thirrur për t'iu bashkuar asaj, janë të paditur; sepse për të tillë njerëz, një ndryshim i jashtëm i ritit përbën një ndryshim në Shpirt, i cili lavdërohet në rit (si për shembull, gjatë tranzicionit nga Kishë e Dhiatës së Vjetër në Kishë të Dhiatës së Re, apo gjatë ndryshimeve të riteve dhe urdhërimeve kishtare që prej kohëve Apostolike). Kisha dhe pjesëtarët e saj e dinë, falë dijes së brendshme të besimit, unitetin dhe pandryshueshmërinë e shpirtit të saj, i cili është Shpirti i Zotit. Ata që janë jashtë dhe nuk janë thirrur që ti bashkohen asaj, i shohin dhe i vlerësojnë ndryshimet e jashtme me një dije të jashtme, që nuk e kupton dijen e brendshme të saj, ashtu si pandryshueshmëria e saj u duket si e ndryshueshme në ndryshimet e krijesës së Tij.

Prandaj Kisha nuk ka qenë, as nuk mund të jetë ndryshuar apo errësuar, as nuk është rrëzuar pasi po të ishte rrëzuar, ajo do të kishte humbur shpirtin e së vërtetës. Është e pamundur që të ketë qenë një kohë ku ajo ka pranuar gabim në gjirin e saj, apo të ketë qenë laike, apo priftërinjtë dhe peshkopët të kenë ndjekur udhëzime dhe mësime të ndryshme nga ato të Krishtit. Ai që mendon së Kisha do të lejonte një gjë të tillë të ndodhte brenda trupit të saj, as nuk e njeh Kishën fare, dhe është i huaj për të. Për më tepër, një revoltë e pjesshme kundër doktrinave të gabuara, së bashku me ndjekjen apo pranimin e doktrinave të gabuara, nuk është dhe as nuk mund të jetë si një vepër e Kishës; sepse brenda saj, sipas vetë esencës së saj, ka patur gjithmonë predikues, mësues e martirë që nuk kanë refyer të vërteta të pjeshme të mbarsura me gabim, por të vërtetën e plotë të pacënuar. Kisha as që i njeh të vertetat dhe gabimet e pjesshme, por vetëm të vërtetën e plotë të pacënuar nga gabimi. Dhe njeriu që jeton brenda Kishës nuk i nënshtrohet mësimeve të gabuara dhe as nuk merr misteret nga një mësues i rremë; ai nuk ka së si të ndjeki një ritual të gabuar kur e di që rrjedh nga një mësim i gabuar. Kisha vetë nuk gabon, sepse ajo është e vërteta, ajo nuk njeh dinakëri apo frikë sepse ajo është e shenjtë. Dhe sigurisht, Kisha me pandryshueshmërinë e saj nuk pranon asnjëherë si gabim atë që kohë më parë ajo kishte pranuar si të vërtetë; ashtu si Kisha ka shpallur me anën e një Keshilli të Përgjitshshëm me mirëkuptim, së është e mundur për një person privat, qoftë ky peshkop apo patriark që të gabojë në mësimet e tij, Kisha nuk mund të pranojë që një individ privat, apo peshkop, apo patriark, apo pasues i tyre, që ndjek mësime të gabuara, nuk gabojnë kurrë në mësimet e tyre, ashtu si nuk pranon së ata mbrohen nga ndonjë hir i veçantë. Me çfarë do të mund të shenjtërohej toka nëse Kisha do të humbte shenjtërinë e saj? Dhe a mund të kish një të vërtetë nëse gjykimet e saja sot të ishin në kundërshtim me gjykimet e saja të bëra dje? Brenda Kishës, që do të thote midis antarëve të saj, mund të lindin doktrina të gabuara, por këta antare të infektuar bien nga Kisha duke shkaktuar një Skizëm apo një herezi dhe nuk fëlliqin shenjtërinë e Kishës.


*NJË, E SHENJTË, KATOLIKE, APOSTOLIKE*

KISHA quhet NJË, e SHENJTË, KATOLIKE, dhe APOSTOLIKE; duke qenë së ajo është një; dhe e shenjtë; duke qenë së ajo i përket të gjithë botës dhe jo vetëm ndonjë zone të veçantë; duke qenë së nëpërmjet saj gjithë njerëzimi dhe gjithë toka shenjtërohen, jo thjeshtë ndonjë shtet apo ndonjë vend i veçantë; duke qenë së esenca e saj përbëhet nga marrveshja dhe uniteti i shpirtit dhe jetës së gjithë antarëve në gjithë botën që e njohin dhe pranojnë atë; dhe në fund, sepse në shkrimet dhe doktrinat e Apostujve përcillet e gjithë plotësia e besimit të saj, shpresës së saj, dhe dashurisë së saj.

Nga kjo që thamë rrjedh që kur një shoqëri quhet Kishë e Krishtit, me shtesën e një emri, si Greke, Ruse, apo Siriane, ky titull nuk do të thotë asgjë tjetër perveç së bashkësia e anëtarëve të Kishës jeton në atë lokalitet, pra në Greqi, Rusi apo Siri; dhe nuk duhet t'u japi idenë e gabuar së ai komunitet i veçante i Krishterë është në gjendje që të formulojë doktrinën e Kishës, apo të japi një interpretim dogmatik të mësimeve të Kishës pa u marrë vesh me komunitetet e tjera; ca më keq nëse ju lind ideja së një komunitet apo prift i veçantë, mund t'u diktojë interpretimet e tij të tjerëve. Hiri i besimit nuk duhet të ndahet nga shenjtëria e jetës, ashtu si një komunitet apo prift i veçantë nuk mund të shikohet si përfaqësues i gjithë besimit të Kishës, ashtu si nuk mund të shihet një komunitet apo prift i veçantë si  një përfaqësues i gjithë shenjtërisë së Kishës. Prapësëprapi, çdo komunitet i krishterë, që nuk merr përsipër të bëjë një interpretim dogmatik të mësimeve, ka të drejtë të plota të ndryshojë format dhe ceremonitë e Kishës, dhe të prezantojë ceremoni të reja, për aq kohë sa nuk shkakton fyerje tek komunitetet e tjera. Në vend që të shkaktojë fyerje, komuniteti duhet të braktisi mendimin e tij, dhe ti nënshtrohet mendimit të të tjerëve, pasi ajo që mund të duket si akt i pafajshëm dhe i lavdërueshëm për dikë, mund të jetë plot me faj në sytë e një tjetri; apo ideja së vëllai mund të çojë vëllanë në mëkatin e dyshimit dhe mosmarëveshjes. Çdo i krishterë duhet të vlerësojë lart unitetin në ritet e Kishës: sepse shërben si manifest për të pandriçuarit, për unitetin e shpirtit dhe doktrinës, kurse për të krishterët e ndriçuar shërben si një burim gëzimi plot jetë. Dashuria është kurora dhe lavdia e Kishës.


*SHKRIMI DHE TRADITA*

SHPIRTI i ZOTIT që jeton në Kishe e sundon dhe e bën atë të zgjuar dhe e shfaq Veten në mënyra të ndryshme; në Shkrime, në Tradite, në Vepra, pasi Kisha, që ben veprat e Zotit, është e njejta Kishë që ruan traditën që ka shkruajtur Shkrimet e Shenjta. As individët, as ndonjë grup individësh brenda Kishës, nuk i ruajnë apo i shkruajnë Shkrimet, por vetë Shpirti i Zotit që jeton në gjithë trupin e Kishës. Pranda nuk është as e drejtë dhe as e mundur që të kërkosh për rrënjët e traditës në Shkrimin e Shenjtë, as nuk mund të kerkosh prova për Shkrimin në traditë, dhe as nuk mund të kërkosh garancinë e Shkrimit apo traditës në vepra. Për një njeri që jeton jashtë Kishës, as shkrimet e saj, as tradita, dhe as veprat nuk janë të kuptueshme. Por për njeriun që jeton brenda Kishës dhe është bashkuar me Shpirtin e Kishës, uniteti i tyre është manifest për hirin që jeton brenda Kishës.

A nuk u paraprijnë veprat Shkrimit dhe traditës? A nuk i paraprin tradita Shkrimit? A nuk ishin veprat e Noes, Abrahamit, etërit dhe përfaqësuesit e Kishës së Dhiates së Vjeter, të kenaqshme në sytë e Perëndisë? A nuk ekzistonte tradita edhe në mes të patriarkëve duke filluar me Adamin, babain e të gjithëve? A nuk u dha Krishti liri njerëzve duke predikuar me fjalët e gojës, përpara se Apostujt me shkrimet e tyre dëshmuan për veprat e shpengimit të ligjit të lirisë? Pra, ndërmjet traditës, veprave dhe shkrimit, nuk ka asnjë kontraditë, por përkundrazi, mirëkuptim të plote. Një njeri i kupton Shkrimet e Shenjta për aq kohë sa ruan traditën dhe bën vepra që janë në mirëkuptim me urtësinë që jeton brenda tij. Por urtësia që jeton brenda tij nuk i është dhënë vetëm atij individualisht, por si një anëtari të Kishës, dhe i është dhënë pjesërisht, pa eleminuar gabimet e tij individuale; por Kishës i është dhënë e vërteta e plotë pa ndonjë përzierje me gabimin. Prandaj njeriu nuk duhet ta gjykojë Kishën, por t'i nënshtrohet asaj, në mënyrë që të mos e humbi urtësinë.

Kushdo që kërkon prova për vërtetësinë e Kishës, vetëm me këtë akt ose shfaq dyshimet e tij dhe e veçon veten e tij nga Kisha, ose pranon si të vërtetë pikpamjen e dikujt që dyshon dhe nga ana tjetër ruan shpresën se mund të vërtetojë të vërtetën, duke arritur tek ajo me arsyetimin e tij llogjik; por arsyetimi llogjik nuk të shpie tek e vërteta e Zotit, dhe dobësia e njeriut manifestohet pikërisht nga dobësia e vërtetimeve të tij. Njeriu që vetëm lexon Shkrimin dhe e gjen Kishën vetëm me te, është në fakt duke mohuar Kishën, dhe shpreson se mund t'a gjejë përsëri nga fillimi me aryetimin e tij: njeriu që vetëm pranon traditën dhe veprat, dhe ul rëndësinë e Shkrimeve, është po ashtu duke hedhur poshte Kishën, duke e kthyer veten në një gjykatës të Shpirtit të Zotit, që foli me anë të Shkrimit. Për të krishterët dija është një lëndë, jo një hetim intelektual, por një besim i gjalle që është dhurate e hirit. Shkrimi është i jashtëm, një gjë me pamje të jashtme, dhe tradita është e jashtme, dhe veprat jane të jashtme: ajo që është e brendshme tek të krishterët është Shpirti i Zotit. Po të marresh vetëm traditën, apo vetëm shkrimin, apo vetëm veprat, njeriu mund të derivojë vetëm një dije të paplotë, që në të vërtetë në vetvete mund të përmbaje të vërtetë, sepse fillon nga e vërteta, por në të njëjtën kohë është detyrimisht e gabuar në po atë masë që është jo e plotë. Një besimtar e njeh të vërtetën, por një jobesimtar nuk e njeh atë, ose le të themi se e njeh atë me një dije të jashtme jo të plotë. Kisha nuk e vërteton veten e saj as me Shkrimin, apo traditën, apo veprat e saj, por bëhet dëshmitare e vetes së saj, ashtu si Shpirti i Zotit që jeton në të bëhet dëshmitar i Vetvetes në Shkrimet e Shenjta. Kisha nuk pyet: Cili Shkrim është i vërtetë, cila tradite është e vërtetë, cili Këshill është i vërtetë, apo cilat vepra kenaqin Zotin: sepse Krishti e njeh trashëgiminë e Tij, dhe Kisha në të cilen Ai jeton e di falë dijes së brendshme, dhe nuk ka së si mos të njohë, manifestimet e veta të saj. Koleksioni i librave të Dhiatës së Re dhe të Vjetër, që kisha i njeh si të sajat, quhen Shkrime të Shenjta. Por nuk ka limit në Shkrime; pasi çdo shkrim që Kisha e njeh si të sajën është Shkrim i Shenjtë. Të tilla Shkrime të para-lartësuara janë Kredot e Këshilleve të Përgjithshëm, në menyre të veçante Besorja Nikeano-Konstnanidojite. Në këtë mënyrë, numri i Shkrimeve të Shenjta është rritur deri më sot, dhe nëse do Zoti, akoma më shumë do të shkruhen. Por në Kishë, as ka patur dhe as nuk do do të këtë kontradikta, as në Shkrime, as në traditë, as në vepra; sepse në të treja është Krishti, një dhe i pandryshueshëm.


*RRËFIMI, LUTJA, PUNA*

ÇDO VEPRIM I KISHËS, i drejtuar nga Shpirti i Shenjtë, Shpirti i jetës dhe së vërtetës, nxjerr në pah formën e plotë të dhuratave të besimit të Shpirtit, shpresën dhe dashurinë: jo vetëm Shkrimi dhe jo vetëm besimi, por edhe shpresa e Kishës jane bërë manifest i dashurisë së Zotit; dhe veprat që kenaqin Zotin  janë manifest jo vetëm i dashurisë, por edhe i besimit, shpresës dhe hirit; dhe në traditen e gjallë të Kishës, e cila pret kurorën dhe përmbushjen e saj në Krishtin, jo vetëm shpresa, por edhe besimi dhe dashuria janë manifestuar. Dhuratat e Shpirtit të Shenjte janë bashkuar në menyre të pandashme në një unitet të shenjtë e të gjallë; ashtu si punët që i pëlqejnë Zotit i përkasin në mënyrë të veçantë dashurisë, ashtu edhe lutja që i pelqen Zotit i përket në mënyre të veçantë shpresës, ashtu si një kredo që i pëlqen Zotit i përket në menyre të veçante besimit, dhe kredoja e Kishës është quajtur pikërisht Rrëfimi ose Simboli i Besimit (Besorja).

Megjithatë, duhet të kuptoni që Kredot, lutjet dhe punët nuk janë aspak në vetvete të ndara, por janë vetëm një manifestim i jashtëm i shpirtit të brendshëm. Nga kjo kuptojmë se, as ai që lutet, as ai që bën pune të mire, as ai që rrëfen Kredon e Kishës, nuk i pëlqen Perëndisë, por vetëm ai që vepron, rrëfehet, dhe lutet si Krishtit që jeton brenda tij. Njerëzit nuk kanë të njëjtin besim, të njejtën shpresë apo të njejtën dashuri; sepse njeriu mund të dojë mishin, mund ta fiksojë shpresën mbi botën, dhe të rrëfejë besimin e tij që është një genjështër; ai gjithashtu mund të dashurojë, shpresojë dhe besojë jo plotësisht, por vetëm pjesërisht; dhe Kisha e quan besimin e tij, besim, shpresën e tij, shpresë, dhe dashurinë e tij, dashuri; sepse ai kështu i quan dhe Kisha nuk do të kundërshtoje atë në lidhje me fjalet; por ajo që Kisha quan besim, shpresë dhe dashuri, janë dhuratat e Shpirtit të Shenjtë dhe ajo(Kisha) e di që ato janë të vërteta dhe perfekte.


*BESORJA*

KISHA E SHTRENJTË RRËFEN besimin e saj gjatë gjithë jetës së saj; me anë të doktrinës së saj, që është frymezuar nga Shpirti i Shenjtë; me anë të Mistereve të saj në të cilat vepron Shpirti i Shenjtë, dhe me anë të riteve të saj, të cilat Ai i drejton. Dhe Simboli Nikeano-Konstandinopojit është quajtur në menyrë të plotfuqishme, Rrëfimi i Besimit të Saj.

Simboli Nikeano-Konstandinopojit përbën rrëfimin e doktrinës së Kishës; por në menyre që të kuptohet se shpresa e Kishës është e pandashme nga doktrina e Saj, doktrina gjithashtu rrëfen shpresën e Saj, sepse thuhet: "presim" dhe jo thjeshtë "besojme në" atë që do të vije.

Simboli Nikeano-Konstandinopojit, i gjithë Rrëfimi i plotë i Kishës, prej të cilit Kisha nuk lejon që ti hiqet apo shtohet gjë, është si më poshtë: "Ne besojmë në një Perëndi, At të Tërëfuqishëm, krijues të qiellit dhe të dheut dhe të gjithë të dukurave dhe të padukurave. Dhe në një Zot, Jisu Krishtin, Birin e Perëndisë, të vetëmlindurin, që lindi prej Atit përpara gjithë shekujve. Dritë prej Drite, Perëndi të vërtetë prej Perëndie të vërtetë, të lindur, jo të bërë, që ka të qenët një me Atin, me anën e të cilit u bënë të gjitha. Që për në njerëzit dhe për shpëtimin tonë, zbriti prej qiejve, edhe u mishërua prej Shpirtit të Shenjtë edhe Virgjëreshës Mari dhe u bë njeri. Dhe u kryqëzua për ne në kohën e Pontit Pilat, dhe pësoi e u varros. Dhe u ngjall të tretën ditë sipas Shkrimeve. Dhe u ngjit në qiejt dhe rri në të djathtë të Atit. Dhe do të vijë përsëri me lavdi të gjykojë të gjallët dhe të vdekurit, mbretëria e të cilit nuk do të këtë mbarim. Dhe (ne besojmë) në Shpirtin e Shenjtë, Zot, jetëbërës, që buron prej Atit, që adhurohet e lavdërohet bashkë me Atin e me Birin, që foli me anën e profetëve. Në një Kishë të shenjtë, të përgjithshme dhe apostolike. Pohoj një pagëzim për ndjesën e mëkateve. Pres ngjalljen e të vdekurve. Dhe jetën e ardhshme të amëshuar. Amin."

Ky rrëfim, si gjithë jeta e Shpirtit, ka kuptim vetëm për atë që beson dhe është anëtar i Kishës. Përmban brenda vetes mistere të pakuptueshme nga intelekti njerëzor, dhe kuptohen vetëm nga Vetë Zoti, dhe nga ata që Ai i bën të kuptojnë këto dije shpirtërore të brendshme të gjalla, që nuk janë aspak të vdekura apo të jashtme. Përmban brenda vetes misterin e ekzistencës së Zotit jo vetëm në lidhje me veprimet e Tij të jashtme gjatë Krijimit, por edhe në qenien e Tij të brendshme të përjetshme. Prandaj, krenaria e arsyes dhe dominimi ilegal që i caktojne vetvetes të drejten për ti shtuar Simbolit Nikeano-Konstandinopojit shpjegime private apo hipoteza njerëzore, në kundershtim me dekretin e gjithë Kishës (të shpallur në Keshillin e Efesit viti 443), është në vetvete një shkelje e shenjtërisë dhe paprekshmërise së Kishës. Ashtu si krenaria e Kishave të ndara, që guxojne të ndryshojne Simbolin e gjithë Kishës pa mirëkuptimin e vëllezërve të tyre, është frymezuar nga një shpirt që nuk i përket dashurisë, dhe përben një krim kundër Zotit dhe Kishës, kështu që edhe urtësia e tyre e verbër, që nuk i kuptonte dot misteteret e Perëndisë, ishte një shkelje e besimit, sepse besimi nuk ruhet atje ku dashuria është dobësuar. Shtimi i fjalëve "filioque" përmban një lloj dogme imagjinare që është e panjohur për të gjithë shkrimtarët që i pelqejnë Zotit, apo nga Peshkopët dhe pasuesit e Apostujve të fillimeve të Kishës, dhe nuk janë zënë as në gojë nga Krishti, Shpëtimtari ynë. Ashtu si Krishti foli qartë, ashtu edhe Kisha rrëfeu qartë se Shpirti i Shenjtë rrjedh nga Ati; sepse Krishti nuk u shfaqi Apostujve dhe Kishës së Shenjte vetëm misteret e jashtme por edhe misteret e brendshme të Perëndisë. Kur Theodori i quajti bllasfemues të gjithë ata që nuk rrëfenin se Shpirti i Shenjtë rrjedh jo vetëm nga Ati por edhe nga Biri, Kisha edhe pse dalloi plot gabime të tij, në këtë rast e aprovoi gjykimin e tij me një heshtje elokuente. Kisha nuk e mohon se Shpirti i Shenjtë dërgohet jo vetëm nga Ati por edhe nga Biri; Kisha nuk e mohon se Shpirti i Shenjtë u përcillet të gjithë krijesave racionale jo vetëm nga Ati por edhe nga Biri; por ajo që Kisha hedh poshtë është principi se Shpirti i Shenjtë është mbi Atin apo Birin, dhe nuk rrjedh prej tyre. Ai që ka hequr dorë nga shpirti i dashurisë dhe e ka zhveshur veten nga dhuratat e hirit, nuk mund të ketë më dije të brendshme siç është besimi, por e kufizon veten në një dije thjeshtë të jashtme; prandaj ai mund të njohi vetëm ate që është e jashtme, dhe jo misteret e brendshme të Zotit. Komunitetet e të krishterëve që janë ndarë nga Kisha e Shenjtë nuk mund të rrëfenin më gjatë (ashtu siç nuk mund të kuptonin me Shpirt) rrjedhjen e Shpirtit të Shenjte nga Ati vetëm; por që nga koha që u detyruan që të rrëfenin vetëm misionin e jashtëm të Shpirtit në të gjithë krijimin, një mision që nuk përmbushet vetëm prej Atit por edhe nëpërmjet Birit. Ata ruajtën formën e jashtme të besimit, por humbën kuptimin e brendshëm dhe hirin e Zotit, si në rrëfimin e tyre edhe në jetën e tyre.


*KISHA DHE MISTERET E SAJ*

DUKE RRËFYER besimin e saj në Perendinë e Tri-Natyrshme, Kisha rrëfen besimin në vetvete, sepse ajo e pranon vetveten si një instrument dhe enë të hirit hyjnor, dhe pranon veprat e saj si vepra të Zotit, dhe jo si vepra të individëve të cilët përbëjnë atë në pamjen e dukshme përmbi tokë. Në këtë rrëfim Kisha na tregon se dija në lidhje me esencën dhe qenien e saj si një dhurate e hirit, e dhuruar nga lart dhe e kuptueshme vetëm nga besimi dhe jo nga arsyeja.

Përse do të duhej që unë të thoja, "Unë besoj", nëse e dija një gje të tille? A nuk është besimi prova e gjërave që nuk shihen me sy? Kisha e dukshme nuk është shoqëria e të krishterë, por Shpirti i Zotit dhe hiri i Mistereve të gjalla në këtë shoqëri. Prandaj, edhe vetë Kisha e dukshme është e dukshme vetëm për besimtarët, sepse për pabesimtarët një mister është vetëm një ritual dhe Kisha thjeshtë një Shoqeri. Besimtari, ndërsa me sytë e trupit dhe arsyes shikon vetëm praninë e jashtme të Kishës, me ane të Shpirtit ai merr dije nga Kisha me anë të mistereve, lutjeve dhe punëve që i pëlqejnë Perëndisë. Prandaj besimtari nuk e ngatërron Kishën me shoqërine që mban emrin e të krishterëve, sepse jo të gjithë ata që thonë:"O Zot, O Zot", i përkasin me të vërtetë racës dhe farës së zgjedhur të Avrahamit. I Krishteri i vërtetë e di me anë të besimit që një Kishe e Shenjtë Katolike dhe Apostolike nuk do të zhduket kurrë nga faqja e dheut deri në gjykimin e fundit të krijimit, e di që Kisha do që të qëndroje mbi tokë dhe do të jetë e padukshme për ata në shoqërinë e krishterë që shohin me sy apo arsyetimin llogjik të mishit, ashtu siç do të jetë e dukshme në të njëjtën kohë për sytë e besimit në Kishën e matanë varrit. Por të krishterët gjithashtu e dinë me anë të besimit që Kisha mbi tokë, megjithëse është e padukshme, është gjithmonë e veshur në një formë të dukshme; nuk ka ndodhur, nuk po ndodh dhe nuk ka për të ndodhur ndonjëherë në të ardhmen që misteret të ndryshohen, shenjtëria të shterojë, apo doktrina të korruptohet; nuk është i krishterë i vërtetë ai që nuk pranon se Misteret na janë dhënë që na koha e Apostujve, që doktrina ka qenë dhe është ruajtur, dhe që lutjet dërgohen lart në fronin e hirit. Kisha e Shenjtë rrëfen dhe beson që deles nuk i ka munguar kurre Bariu Hyjnor, dhe që Kisha nuk mund të gaboje kurrë falë dëshirës për të kuptuar, - sepse dija e Zotit jeton brenda saj - apo ti nënshtrohet doktrinave të kurajos, - sepse brenda saj jeton Shpirti i Zotit.

Duke besuar në premtimin që Zoti u dha pasuesve të doktrinës së Krishtit që ishin shokët dhe vëllezërit e Tij, dhe falë Tij u bënë bij të Perëndisë, Kisha rrëfen shtegun që ka zgjedhur Perëndia për të udhëhequr njerëzimin e rënë dhe të vdekur në ribashkim me shpirtin e hirit dhe jetës. Prandaj, duke zënë në gojë profetët, përfaqësuesit e epokës së Dhiatës së Vjetër, Kisha rrëfen Misteret me anë të te cilave, në Kishën e Dhiates së Re, Zoti na dërgon poshtë mbi njerëzit Hirin e Tij, dhe në menyre të veçante ajo rrëfen Misterin e Pagëzimit për faljen e mëkateve, sepse ky mister përmban në vetvete principin e gjithë mistereve të tjera; sepse vetëm falë Pagëzimit njeriu bashkohet me Kishën e cila ruan të gjitha Misteret e tjera.

Duke rrëfyer një Pagëzim për faljen e mëkateve, si një Mister të krijuar nga Vetë Krishti për hyrjen në Kishe të Dhiates së Re, Kisha nuk i gjykon ata që nuk bashkëjetojë me të nëpërmjet Pagëzimit, sepse ajo njeh dhe gjykon vetëm veten e saj. Vetëm Zoti e njeh ngyrtësinë e zemrës, dhe vetëm Ai gjykon dobësine e arsyes sipas të vërtetës dhe mëshirës. Shumë kanë shpëtuar dhe kanë marrë trashëgiminë pa marrë Misterin e Pagëzimit me ujë; sepse ky mister erdhi vetëm me Dhiatën e Re. Ai që e hedh poshtë atë, hedh poshtë të gjithë Kishën dhe Shpirtin e Zotit që jeton në të; ky mister nuk u krijua për njerezit që nga fillimi dhe as për Kishën e Dhiatës së Vjetër. Nëse dikush thotë se rrethprerja(bëria synet) ishte Pagëzimi i Dhiatës së Vjetër, ai hedh poshtë Pagezimin për gratë për të cilat nuk kish rrethprerje. Po çfarë do të thoni për Patriarket që nga koha e Adamit e deri tek Avrahami, që nuk u vulosën me rrethprerje? Por sidoqoftë, a nuk duhet të pranojmë se jashtë Kishës së Dhiates së Re Misteri i Pagezimit nuk ishte i detyruar? Nëse do të thoni se Krishti mori Pagëzimin në emër të Dhiates së Vjetër, a nuk po kufizoni dashurinë-mirësinë e Zotit që mori mbi supe Vetë mekatet e botës? Pagëzimi është me të vërtetë i detyruar sepse përfaqëson derën për në Kishën e Dhiates së Re, dhe vetëm falë Pagëzimit njeriu dëshmon miratimin e tij për veprimin shpengues të hirit. Prandaj, vetëm me anë të Pagezimit njeriu mund të shpetojë.

Gjithashtu, ne e dime se duke rrëfyer vetëm një Pagëzim, si fillesën e gjithë Mistereve, ne nuk i hedhim poshtë Misteret e tjera, sepse të besosh në Kishë, ne, së bashku me të, rrëfejmë Shtatë Mistere që janë, Pagëzimi, Kungata e Shenjtë, Mirosja, Pendimi(rrëfimi), Martesa, Priftëria dhe Vajimi i Shenjtë (efqelia). Ka edhe plot Mistere të tjera për çdo punë që bëhet me besim, dashuri dhe shpresë dhe që i është sugjeruar njeriut nga Shpirti i Zotit që permban Hirin e Zotit. Shtatë Misteret në realitet nuk realizohen nga një individ i vetëm që është i denjë për mëshirën e Zotit, por nga gjithë Kisha nëpërmjet personit të një individi, edhe pse ai është i padenjë.

Në lidhje me Misterin e Kungatës(Eukaristi), Kisha e Shenjtë na meson se kthimi i bukës dhe verës në Trupin dhe Gjakun e Krishtit realizohet me të vërtetë. Kisha nuk e hedh poshtë fjalën 'Transubstancion' por nuk i jep një kuptim material siç ia japin mësuesit e Kishave që janë shkëputur. Kthimi i bukës dhe verës në Trupin dhe Gjakun e Krishtit realizohet në Kishë dhe për Kishën. Nëse merrni Dhuratat e shenjtëruara ose i adhuroni ato, ose mendoni për to me besim, ju me të vërtetë i merrni, adhuroni dhe mendoni për Trupin dhe Gjakun e Krishtit. Nëse i merrni keto dhurata në mënyre jo të denjë, ju mohoni Trupin dhe Gjakun e Krishtit. Sidoqoftë, me besim apo pabesim, ju shenjtëroheni ose mallkoheni nga Trupi dhe Gjaku i Krishtit. Ky Mister është për Kishën dhe jo për boten jashte, as për zjarrin, as për krijesat iracionale, as për korrupsionin, dhe as për njeriun që nuk e ka dëgjuar ligjin e Krishtit brenda Kishës (e kemi fjalen ketu për Kishën e dukshme), se për njerëzit me pushtet dhe të pamoralshmit, Eukaristi i Shenjtë është vetëm një perkujtim i thjeshtë i misterit të shpengimit, nuk është një prani e dhurata shpirtërore brenda bukës dhe verës, nuk është thjesht marrja e Trupit dhe Gjakut të Krishtit, por është Trupi dhe Gjaku i Tij i vërtetë. Krishti nuk e bashkoi veten e Tij vetëm në shpirt me besimtarët, por edhe në Trup dhe në Gjak, në menyre që bashkimi të jete i plotë dhe jo vetëm shpirtëror por edhe trupor. Të dyja, si shpjegimet e jokuptimta në lidhje me marëdheniet e Sakramentit të shenjte me elementet e krijesave iracionale (kur Sakramenti u vendos vetëm për Kishën), edhe ajo krenaria shpirtërore që urren trupin dhe gjakun dhe hedh poshtë bashkimin trupor me Krishtin, janë të dyja në kundërshtim me Kishën. Ne nuk do të ngjallemi përsëri pa trupin, dhe asnjë shpirt, përveç Shpirtit të Zotit, nuk mund të thuhet se është krejtësisht i patrup. Ai që urren trupin mëkaton me anë të krenarise së shpirtit.

Për Sakramentin e Dorëzimit(Priftërisë), Kisha e Shenjtë na mëson se falë saj, hiri që sjell në jetë Sakramentet kalohet në varg nga Apostujt dhe nga Vetë Krishti: kjo nuk do të thotë se asnjë Sakrament nuk mund të vijë në jetë pa sakramentin e Dorëzimit (sepse çdo i krishterë është në gjendje që me anë të Pagëzimit të hapi derën e Kishës për një foshnjë, apo një hebreu, apo një pagani), por do të thotë se Dorëzimi përmban brenda vetvetes gjithë plotësine e hirit që iu dha nga Krishti Kishës së Tij. Dhe vetë Kisha, duke u kunguar anëtareve të saj Plotësinë e dhuratave shpirtërore, me anë të forcës së lirisë që i është dhënë nga Perëndia, ka caktuar shkallë të ndryshme në rangjet e Dorëzimit. Presbiteri që ben të gjitha Sakratementet përveç Dorëzimit ka një dhuratë, Peshkopi që bën Dorëzimin ka një dhurate tjetër; dhe nuk ka dhuratë me të lartë së ajo e Episkopatës. Sakramenti i jep atij që e merr këtë domethënie të madhe që, edhe nëse ai është i padenjë, duke mbajtur shërbimin Sakramental veprimet e tija nuk rrjedhin nga vetë ai, por nga gjithë Kisha, pra nga vetë Krishti që jeton brenda saj. Nëse nuk do të kish më sakrament Dorëzimi, të gjitha sakramentet përveç Pagëzimit do të pushonin së ekzistuari; dhe raca njerëzore do të shkëputej fare nga hiri: sepse vetë Kisha do të ishte dëshmitare që Krishti u largua prej saj.

Në lidhje me Sakramentin e Konfirmimit me Krizëm, Kisha na mëson se në te, dhuratat e Shpirtit të Shenjtë kalohen mbi të Krishterin duke konfirmuar kështu besimin e tij dhe shenjtërinë e tij të brendshme: dhe ky Sakrament bëhet me vullnetin e Shpirtit të Shenjtë jo vetëm nga Peshkopët, por edhe nga Presbiterët, megjithëse vetë Krizma mund të bekohet vetëm nga një Peshkop.

Në lidhje me Sakramentin e Martesës, Kisha na meson se hiri i Perëndisë që bekon si vazhdimësinë e brezave në ekzistencën e përkohshme të njerëzimit dhe bashkimin e burrit dhe gruas për organizimin e familjes, është një dhuratë sakramentale që u imponon atyre që e marrin një dashuri dhe shenjtëri shpirtërore reciproke, me anë të së cilës ajo që është e mëkatshme dhe materiale vishet me drejtësi dhe pastërti. Prandaj mësuesit e mëdhenj të Kishës, Apostujt, e njohin Sakramentin e martesës edhe në rradhet e paganëve: edhe pse ata e ndalojnë bashkëjetesën jashtëmartesore, ata i konfirmojnë martesat midis të krishterëve dhe paganëve; duke thënë se burri është i shenjtëruar nga gruaja e tij besimtare, dhe gruaja nga burri i saj besimtar (1 Kor. 7. 14). Këto fjalë të Apostullit nuk do të thonë se një jobesimtar mund të shpetoje nga bashkimi me një besimtar, por do të thotë se martesa është e shenjtëruar: sepse nuk është personi, por burri ose gruaja, që shenjterohet. Një njeri nuk shpëtohet dot nga tjetri, por burri ose gruaja shenjtërohet nga vetë martesa. Prandaj martea nuk është e papastër edhe në rradhet e idhujtareve, por ata vetë nuk njohin hirin e Perëndisë që u është dhënë. Kisha e Shenjtë me anë të priftërinjve të saj e njeh dhe e bekon bashkimin, e bekuar nga Perëndia, të burrit dhe gruas. Prandaj martesa nuk është thjeshtë një rit por një Sakrament i vërtetë. Dhe e merr vlerësimin e saj në Kishën e Shenjtë, sepse vetëm në të çdo gje e shenjtë arrin plotësine e saj.

Në lidhje me Sakramentin e Pendimit, Kisha e Shenjtë na mëson se pa të, shpirti i njeriut nuk mund të pastrohet nga lidhjet e mëkatit dhe krenarisë plot mëkat: që do të thotë se vetë njeriu nuk mund të heqi mëkatet e tij (sepse ne kemi vetëm fuqinë që të dënojmë, por jo të justifikojmë veten), dhe se vetëm Kisha ka fuqinë e justifikimit, sepse brenda saj jeton plotësia e Shpirtit të Krishtit. Ne e dimë se i pari që hyri në Mbretërinë e Qiellit pas Shpëtimtarit ishte ai që dënoi veten dhe u pendua (hajduti) duke thënë në kryq: "Ne marrim atë që meritojmë për veprat tona" (Lluka 23:41). Falë këtij pendimi, ai mori faljen na mëkati nga vetëm Ai që mund të falë mekate, dhe që ia dha këtë autoritet Kishës së Tij (Joani 20:23).

Në lidhje me Sakramentin e Vajimit me vaj të shenjtëruar [Vajimi i të Sëmurëve], Kisha e Shenjtë na mëson se brenda saj është perfeksionuar bekimi i gjithë luftës (1 Tim. 4:7) që durohet nga njeriu në jetën e tij mbi tokë, i gjithë udhëtimit që është bërë prej tij në besim dhe përulësi, dhe në Vajimin e të Semureve vetë verdikti hyjnor shpallet mbi kornizën tokësore të njeriut, duke e shërruar atë, kur të gjitha mjetet mjekësore nuk sjellin dobi, ose duke e lejuar vdekjen që të shkatërrojë trupin e korruptueshëm që nuk është më i duhur për Kishën mbi tokë apo për punët e mistershme të Perëndisë.


*BESIM DHE JETË NË UNITET ME KISHËN*

KISHA, edhe mbi tokë, jeton, jo si një jetë njerëzore tokësore, por si një jetë prej hiri që është hyjnore. Prandaj, jo vetëm që secili prej anëtarëve të saj, por edhe vetë ajo si e tërë, në mënyre solemne e quan veten "të Shenjtë". Shfaqja e saj e dukshme përbëhet nga Sakramentet, por jeta e saj e brendshme përbëhet nga dhuratat e Shpirtit të Shenjtë, me besim, shpresë dhe dashuri. E shtypur dhe e persekutuar nga armiqte e saj të jashtëm, nganjëherë e irrituar dhe shqyer nga brenda falë pasioneve djallëzore të fëmijëve të saj, ajo ka mbetur dhe do të ruhet e patundur dhe e pandryshuar, kudo ku Sakramentet dhe shenjtëria shpirtërore do të ruhen. Asnjëherë ajo nuk është e shpërfytyruar apo në nevojë reformimi. Ajo nuk jeton nën një ligj që të ndrydh, por nën një ligj që të fal liri. Ajo as nuk njeh ndonjë autoritet mbi vete, përveç autoritetit të vet, as ndonjë tribunal përveç tribunalit të besimit (sepse arsyeja nuk e kupton dot atë), dhe ajo e shpreh dashurinë e saj, besimin e saj dhe shpresën e saj me lutjet dhe ritet e saj, që i sugjerohen nga Shpirti i së vërtetës dhe nga hiri i Krishtit. Prandaj vetë ritet e saj, edhe pse nuk janë të pandryshueshëm (sepse përbëhen nga shpirti i lirisë dhe mund të ndryshohen sipas gjykimit të Kishës), asnjëherë dhe në asnje rast nuk mund të përmbajnë as më të voglin përzierje gabimi apo doktrine të gabuar. Dhe ritet (e Kishës), teksa janë të pandryshueshme, janë një detyrim për anetarët e Kishës; sepse në ruajtjen e  tyre gjendet edhe gëzimi i unitetit të shenjtë.

Uniteti i jashtëm është uniteti i shfaqur në kungimin e Sakramenteve; kurse uniteti i brendshem është uniteti i shpirtit. Shumë (si për shembull disa martirë) janë shpëtuar pa marrë pjese as edhe në një Sakrament të vetëm të Kishës (as vetë Pagëzimin) por askush nuk është shpëtuar pa marrë pjese në shenjtërinë e brendshme të Kishës, besimit të saj, shpresës, dhe dashurisë: sepse nuk janë veprat ato që shpëtojnë, por besimi. Dhe besimi, duke dashur të them besimi i vërtetë dhe i gjallë, nuk është i dyfishtë, por një i vetëm. Prandaj si ata që thonë se vetëm besimi nuk të shpëton por edhe veprat janë të nevojshme, dhe ata që thonë se besimi shpëton pa vepra, janë bosh në të kuptuar; sepse po nuk pati vepra, atëherë besimi shfaqet si i vdekur; dhe po të jete i vdekur, është edhe i pavërtetë; sepse në besimin e vërtetë gjejmë Krishtin, të vërtetën dhe jetën; por, nëse nuk është i vërtetë, atëherë është i gabuar, që do të thotë, thjeshtë dije e jashtme. Por a mund të shpëtoje njeriun besimi i pavërtetë? Por nëse është i vërtetë, atëherë është edhe një besim i gjallë, që do të thotë, një besim që ben vepra; por nëse bën vepra, cilat vepra janë akoma të detyrueshme?

Apostulli i frymëzuar nga qielli tha: "Më trego besimin për të cilin më mburreni me veprat tuaja, ashtu si edhe unë ua tregoj besimin tim me vepra." Mos vallë ai flet për dy besime? Jo, por nxjerr në drite një mburrje të pakuptimtë. "Ju besoni në Zot, por edhe djajtë besojnë." Mos vallë ai e pranon që edhe tek djajtë gjejmë besim? Jo, por ai dallon gabimin e të mburrurit për një cilësi që edhe djajtë e kanë. "Ashtu si trupi", thotë ai, "pa shpirtin është i vdekur, edhe besimi pa vepra është i vdekur." Mos vallë ai e krahason besimin me trupin dhe veprat me Shpirtin? Jo, se ky ngjasim do të ishte i pavërtetë; por kuptimi i fjalëve të tij është i qartë. Ashtu si trupi pa një shpirt nuk është më njeri, dhe nuk mund të quhet njeri por kufome, ashtu edhe besimi që nuk bën vepra nuk mund të quhet besim i vërtetë, që do të thotë se është një dije e jashtme, e pafrytshme, dhe e arritshme edhe nga demonët. Ajo që është shkruajtur thjeshtë duhet edhe që të lexohet thjeshtë. Prandaj, ata që mbështëten tek Apostulli Jakov për një provë se ekziston një besim i vdekur dhe një besim i gjallë, dhe sikur të kish dy besime, nuk i kuptojnë fjalët e Apostullit; sepse Apostulli nuk është dëshmitar në emër të tyre, por kundër tyre. Po ashtu, kur Apostulli i Madh i Xhentilëve thotë: "Çfarë na duhet besimi pa dashuri, edhe po të kishim një besim që mund të lëviznim male nga vendi?" (1 Kori. 13:2) dhe ai nuk e pranon si të mundshme një besim pa dashuri: por duke marrë si të vërtetë mundësinë e ekzistencës së këtij lloj besimi, ai na tregon se është i kotë. Shkrimi i Shenjtë nuk duhet të lexohet në frymen e dijes së botës, që grindet rreth fjalëve, por në frymen e urtësisë së Perëndisë dhe me thjeshtësi shpirterore. Apostulli, duke e përkufizuar besimin thotë, "është prova e gjërave të papara, dhe konfidenca tek gjerat që i shpresojmë" (jo thjeshtë për gjera që i presim, apo gjera që do të vijnë), por nëse shpresojmë, ne gjithashtu dëshirojmë, dhe nëse dëshirojmë, ne gjithashtu dashurojmë; sepse është e pamundur të dëshirosh atë që njeriu nuk e dashuron. Apo kanë edhe demonët shpresë? Prandaj, ka vetëm një besim, dhe kur pyesim, "A mund të shpëtoje besimi i vërtetë pa vepra?" ne jemi duke berë një pyetje të pakuptimtë; ose më mire, nuk jemi duke pyetur fare: sepse besimi i vërtetë është një besim i gjallë që ben vepra; është besimi në Krisht, dhe Krishti në besim.

Ata që e kanë ngatërruar besimin si nje besim të vdekur, që do të thotë, një besim të gabuar, thjeshtë një dije e jashtme, sepse besimi i vërtetë ka shkuar kaq larg në deluzionin e tyre aqsa, pa e ditur as vetë, ata e kane kthyer në një Sakrament të tete. Kisha ka besim, por është një besim i gjallë; sepse ajo ka gjithashtu edhe shenjtëri. Por nëse një njeri apo një peshkop është i nevojshëm për të patur besimin, çfare duhet të themi për të? Ka ai shenjtëri? Jo, sepse ai mund të qëllojë që është me nam për krim dhe imoralitet. Por besimi të ben që të jetosh me të edhe pse ai është mëkatar. Keshtu që besimi brenda tij ështe një Sakrament i tetë; aq shumë sa çdo Sakrament është veprimi i Kishës në një individ, edhe pse ai mund të mos jetë i denje. Por nëpërmjet këtij Sakramenti, çfarë lloj besimi jeton në të? Një besim i gjallë? Jo, sepse ai është mëkatar. Por një besim i vdekur, që do të thotë, dije e jashtme, që arrihet edhe nga demonët. A mund të jetë ky Sakrament i tetë? Prandaj largimi nga e vërteta sjell dënimin e vetë.

Duhet të kuptojmë se as besimi, as shpresa dhe as dashuria nuk na shpëton dot e vetme (sepse a na shpëton ne shpresa tek bota, apo dashuria për mishin e trupit?). Jo, është objekti i besimit që shpëton. Nëse një njeri beson tek Krishti, ai shpëton me anë të besimit të tij nga Krishti; nëse ai beson në Kishë, ai shpëton nga Kisha; nëse ai beson në Sakramentet e Krishtit, ai shpëton prej tyre; sepse Krishti, Zoti ynë është brenda Kishës dhe brenda Sakramenteve. Kisha e Dhiatës së Vjeter shpëtoi me anë të besimin në Shpëtimtarin që do të vinte. Avrahami u shpëtua nga i njëjti Krisht ashtu si dhe ne. Ai e mori Krishtin me anë të shpresës, kurse ne e marrim me anë të gëzimit. Prandaj, ai që dëshiron Pagëzimin, pagëzohet me vullnet; kurse ai që e merr pagëzimin, e merr atë me gëzim. Një besim identik në Pagëzim i shpëton të dy së bashku. Por dikush mund të thotë, "nëse besimi në Pagëzim shpëton, përse duhet të pagëzohemi atëherë?" Nëse ai nuk e mori pagëzimin, atëherë çfarë dëshire kishte? Është e dukshme se besimi që deshiron Pagëzimin duhet të perfeksionohet me anë të marrjes së vetë Pagëzimit, që është gëzimi i tij. Prandaj edhe shtëpia e Korneliusit morri Shpirtin e Shenjtë para se ai të merrte Pagëzimin, teksa eunuku u mbush me të njëjtin Shpirt menjëherë pas Pagëzimit (Veprat 10, 44-47, 8. 38, cf. 2. 38). Sepse Zoti mund të nderojë Sakramentin e Pagëzimit si para edhe pas administrimit të tij. Pra ndryshimi midis "opus operans" dhe "opus operatum" zhduket. E dimë që ka shumë persona që nuk i kanë pagëzuar fëmijët e tyre, dhe shumë të tjerë nuk i pranojmë gjatë Kungimit në Misteret e Shenjta, dhe shumë të tjere që nuk janë krizmuar: por Kisha e Shenjtë i shikon gjërat ndryshe, duke i pagëzuar fëmijët, duke i krizmuar dhe duke i pranuar në Kungim. Ajo nuk i ka nxjerrë këto gjëra për të dënuar fëmijët e papagëzuar, engjëjt e të cilëve shikojnë fytyrën e Zotit (Matt. 18:10); por i ka nxjerrë në bazë të shpirtit të dashurisë i cili jeton brenda saj, në menyrë që mendimi i parë i femijes që arrin moshën e lirisë së veprimit të jetë jo vetëm një dëshirë por edhe një gëzim për sakramentet që i ka marrë tashme. Dhe a mund të matet gëzimi i fëmijës që në pamje të jashtme nuk ka arritur ende moshën e lirisë së veprimit? A nuk u ngazëllye nga gëzimi për Krishtin edhe profeti që para lindjes së Tij (Shen Lluka 1. 41)? Ata që i mbajnë femijet larg nga Pagezimi dhe Krizmimi dhe Kungimi janë ata që, pasi kanë trashëguar urtësine e verbër të paganëve, nuk e kanë kuptuar mrekullinë e Sakramenteve të Zotit, por kanë kërkuar arsye dhe shpjegime për gjithçka dhe pasi e kanë nënshtruar doktrinën e Kishës nën shtjellimet skolastike, as nuk luten po nuk paten një qëllim apo avantazh direkt. Por ligji ynë nuk është një ligj i nështrimit apo i shërbimit mercenar, i të punuarit për para, por një ligj i adoptimit të bijve, dhe një ligj i dashurisë që është falas.

E dimë se kur secili prej nesh bie, ai bie i vetëm; po askush nuk shpëton vetëm. Ai që shpëton, është i shpëtuar në Kishë, si një anëtar i saj, dhe në një unitet me të gjithë anëtarët e tjerë të saj. Nëse një njeri beson, ai është në kungimin e besimit; nese një njeri dashuron, ai është në kungimin e dashurisë; nëse një njeri lutet, ai është në kungimin e lutjes. Prandaj, askush nuk mund ti vari shpresat në lutjet e veta, dhe secili prej nesh që lutet i kërkon gjithë Kishës për ndërmjetësim, dhe kjo nuk do të thotë se ai dyshon ndërmjetësimin e Krishtit, Mbrojtësin e vetëm, por ka besim se e gjithë Kisha lutet për gjithë anëtarët e saj. Të gjithë engjëjt luten për ne, apostujt, martirët, dhe patrikët, dhe mbi të gjithë ata, Nena e Zotit tonë, dhe ky unitet i shenjtë është jeta e vërtetë e Kishës. Por nëse Kisha, e dukshme dhe e padukshme, lutet papushim, përse i kërkojmë që të lutet për ne? A nuk i përgjërohemi mëshires së Zotit dhe Krishtit, megjithëse meshira e Tij i pengon lutjet tona? Arsyeja e vetme përse ne i kërkojmë Kishës që të lutet për ne është se ne e dimë që ajo e jep ndihmën e saj të ndërmjetësimit edhe atij që nuk kërkon ndihmë, dhe atij që kërkon ndihmë ajo i jep shumë më shumë se sa ai kërkoi: sepse brenda saj gjendet plotësia e Shpirtit të Zotit. Prandaj ne lavdërojmë të gjithë ata që Zoti ka lavdëruar dhe po lavdëron; sepse si mund të themi se Krishti po jeton brenda nesh, nëse ne nuk e bëjmë veten të ngjashëm me Krishtin? Prandaj ne i lavdërojmë Shenjtorët, Engjëjt, Profetët, dhe më shumë nga të gjithë të kulluarën Nene të Zotit Jisu,  pa pranuar se ajo ka lindur pa mekat, apo se ka qenë perfekte (sepse vetëm Krishti është pa mekat dhe perfet), por kujtojmë atë para-shenjtëri që është përtej çdo të kuptuari, që ajo ka mbi gjithë krijesat e Zotit dhe që iu dëshmua nga Engjëlli dhe nga Elisabeta, dhe mbi të gjitha, nga Vetë Shpetimtari kur Ai e caktoi Joanin, Apostullin e Tij të madh dhe parashikues të mistereve, që të përmbushte detyrat e birit dhe ti shërbente asaj.

Ashtu si secili prej nesh kërkon lutjet e të gjithëve, po ashtu secili prej nesh i ka borxh lutjet e tij në emër të të gjithëve, të gjallëve dhe të vdekurve, edhe për ata që janë ende të palindur, sepse duke u lutur, ashtu siç bëjmë me gjithë Kishën, në menyre që bota të fillojë të njohi dijen e Zotit, në lutemi jo vetëm për brezin e tashëm, por edhe për ata të cilët Zoti do ti thërrasi pas nesh në jete. Ne lutemi për të gjallët që hiri i Zotit mund të jete mbi ta, dhe për të vdekurit që mund të jenë të denjë për të parë fytyrën e Zotit. Ne nuk njohim asnjë gjendje të ndërmjetme të shpirtrave, që as nuk jane marre në mbreterinë e Zotit, dhe as nuk janë denuar në tortura, sepse për këtë gjendje nuk kemi mësuar gjë as nga Apostujt dhe as nga Vetë Krishti; ne nuk e njohim Purgatorin, që do të thotë, pastrimin e shpirtrave me anë të vuajtjeve prej të cilave mund të shpëtohen falë veprave të tyre apo të te tjerëve; sepse Kisha nuk njeh asnjë lloj shpëtimi me mjete të jashtme, as ndonjë me ane të ndonjë lloj vuajtjeve cilado qoftë ajo, përveç atyre të Krishtit; as nuk njeh negocimin me Zotin, si në rastin e një njeriu që e blen lirine e tij me ane të veprave të mira.

Te gjitha këto paganizma si këto ngelen brenda dijes së paganëve, me ata që krenohen me vende, me emra, apo me dominime territoriale, dhe që kanë nxjerrë një Sakrament të tetë, atë të besimit të vdekur. Por ne lutemi me shpirtin e dashurisë, duke e ditur së askush nuk do të shpëtojë në mënyrë tjetër perveç lutjeve të gjithë Kishës, në të cilën Krishti jeton, duke ditur dhe duke besuar se për aq kohë sa fundi i botës nuk ka ardhur, të gjithë anëtarët e Kishës, si të gjallet edhe të vdekurit, janë duke u perfeksionuar papushim me lutjen e përbashkët. Shenjtorët, të cilet Zoti i ka lavdëruar, janë shumë me lart se ne, por më lart se të gjithë është Kisha e Shenjtë, e cila përmban brenda saj të gjithë Shenjtorët, dhe lutet për të gjithë, siç mund ta shihni edhe në Liturgjinë e frymëzuar nga qielli. Në lutjen e saj dëgjohet edhe lutja jonë; pavarësisht se ne mund të jemi të padenjë për tu quajtur bij të Kishës. Nëse kur jemi duke e adhuruar dhe duke iu lutur Shenjtorëve, i lutemi Zotit që ti lavdërojë Shenjtorët, nuk e ekspozojmë veten ndaj akuzës së krenarisë; sepse ne që kemi marrë lejen që ta quajmë Perëndinë "Ati yne" na është dhënë edhe leja që të lutemi "U Shenjtëroftë Emri Yt, Ardhtë Mbretëria Jote, U Bëftë Vullneti Yt". Dhe nëse kemi lejen që ti lutemi Zotit që Ai të lavdërojë Emrin e Tij, dhe të përmbushi Vullnetin e Tij, kush do të na pengojë ne që ti lutemi Atij që të lavderojë Shenjtorët e Tij, dhe tu fali prehje ashtu siç zgjedh Ai? Sepse për ata që nuk jane zgjedhur prej Tij në të vërtetë, ne nuk lutemi për ta, ashtu si Krishti nuk u lut për gjithë botën, por për gjithë ata që Perendia i kish dhënë Atij (Shën Joani 17). Asnjeri të mos thotë: "Pse të bëj lutje për të gjallët dhe të vdekurit, kur lutjet e mia nuk janë të mjaftueshme as për mua vetë?" Sepse nëse nuk je në gjendje të lutesh, çfarë fiton duke u lutur për veten? Por në të vërtetë është shpirti i dashurisë që lutet brenda tij. Po ashtu mos lejoni njeri të thotë: "Përse duhet që unë të lutem për dikë, kur ai lutet vetë për veten dhe Krishti ndërmjetëson për të?" Kur një njeri lutet, është shpirti i dashurisë që lutet brenda tij. Mos lejoni dikë që të thotë: "është e pamundur që të ndryshojmë tani gjykimin e Zotit," sepse vetë lutja e tij është e përfshirë në punët e Perëndisë, dhe Perendia e parashikoi këtë gjë. Nëse ky dikushi është një anetar i Kishës, lutja e tij është e nevojshme për të gjithë anëtaret e Kishës. Nese dora do të thosh se nuk mori gjak nga pjesët e tjera të trupit dhe nuk do t'u japi gjakun e saj pjesëve të tjera të trupit, ajo dore do të fishket. Po ashtu edhe njeriu është i nevojshëm për Kishën, për aq kohe sa ai është brenda saj; dhe nëse njeriu e shkëput veten nga kungimi i Kishës, ai e zhduk veten dhe nuk do të jetë më një anëtar i Kishës. Kisha lutet për të gjithë, dhe ne lutemi së bashku për të gjithë; por lutja jonë duhet të jetë e vërtetë, dhe një shprehi e vërtetë e dashurisë, dhe jo thjeshtë një formë fjalësh. Duke mos qenë në gjendje që të duam gjithë njerizit, ne lutemi vetëm për ata që i duam, dhe lutja jone nuk është hipokrite; por ne i lutemi Perëndisë që të mund të jemi në gjendje që ti duam të gjithë dhe të lutemi për të gjithë pa hipokrizi. Lutja e përbashkët është gjaku i Kishës, dhe lavdërimi i Perëndisë është fryma e saj. Ne lutemi me shpirtin e dashurisë, jo të interesit, me shpirtin e lirise birnore, dhe jo sipas ligjit të mercenarit që kërkon pagesën e tij. Çdo njeri që pyet: "Çfarë dobie kemi atëhere nga lutja?" dëshmon që ai është në skllavëri. Lutja e vërtetë është dashuri e vërtetë.

Dashuria dhe uniteti qëndrojnë më lart se çdo gjë tjetër, por dashuria e shpreh veten e saj në shumë mënyra; me vepra, me lutje, dhe me këngë shpirtërore. Kisha e jep bekimin e saj mbi të gjitha këto shprehi të dashurisë. Nëse një njeri nuk e shpreh dot dashurinë e tij për Perëndinë me fjalë, por e shpreh atë në një prezantim të dukshëm me sy, pra me ane të një imazhi (ikone), a e dënon këtë njeri Kisha? Jo, por ajo do të dënojë njeriun që e dënon atë, sepse ai është duke dënuar dashurinë e dikujt tjetër. Ne e dimë që edhe pa nevojën e një imazhi njeriu mund të shpëtoje, dhe kanë shpëtuar, dhe nëse dashuria e një njeriu nuk ka nevojë për një imazh, ai do të shpetojë edhe pa të; por nëse dashuria e të vëllait të tij ka nevojë për një imazh, ai, duke dënuar dashurinë e vëllait të tij, dënon vetveten; nëse një njeri i krishterë që dëgjon me një ndjenjë nderimi lutjen apo këngën shpirtërore të krijuar nga i vëllai i tij, si të mos mund të shikojë me nderim mbi imazhin që dashuria e të vëllait, dhe jo arti i tij, ka krijuar? Vetë Perëndia që i njeh sekretet e zemrës, ka lavdëruar më shumë se një herë një lutje apo një psalm; mos do ta pengojë njeriu Atë që të lavdërojë një imazh apo varret e Shenjtorëve? Dikush mund të thotë: "Dhiata e Vjetër na e ka ndaluar përfaqësimin e Perëndisë;" por mos vallë ky dikush mendon se i njeh më mirë se vetë Kisha e Shenjtë fjalët që ajo vetë shkroi (e kam fjalën për Shkrimet e Shenjta), dhe nuk e shikon që nuk ishte përfaqësimi i Perëndisë që Dhiata e Vjeter na ndaloi (sepse e lejoi Çerubimin, dhe gjarprin e pacipë, dhe shkrimin e Emrit të Perëndisë), por e ndaloi njeriun që të krijojë një zot të ngjashem me një objekt në tokë apo në qiell që shihet me sy apo madje imagjinar?

Kisha pranon çdo rit që shpreh aspirata shpirtërore drejt Perëndisë, ashtu si ajo pranon lutje dhe imazhe[ikona], por ajo njeh si me të lartën nga të gjitha ritet Liturgjinë e shenjtë, në të cilën shprehet gjithë plotësia e doktrinës dhe Shpirti i vetë Kishës; dhe kjo realizohet jo vetëm me shenja dhe simbole të ndryshme konvencionale, por edhe me fjalën e jetës dhe të vërtetës së frymezuar nga lart. Vetëm Ai e njeh Kishën që e njeh Liturgjinë. Mbi të gjitha është uniteti i shenjtërisë dhe dashurisë.


*SHPËTIMI*

KISHA E SHENJTË, duke rrëfyer se ajo pret Ringjalljen e të vdekurve dhe gjykimin e fundit të njerëzimit, e pranon se perfeksionimi i të gjithë anëtarëve të saj do të përmbushet së bashku me perfeksionimin e saj, dhe se jetes së ardhme do ti përkasi jo vetëm shpirti, por edhe trupi shpirtëror; sepse vetëm Zoti është Shpirt trupor perfekt. Prandaj Kisha e hedh poshtë krenarinë e atyre që predikojnë një doktrinë të një gjendje të patrup matanë varrit, dhe si rrjedhojë, këta e urrejnë trupin me të cilin Krishti u ngjall së vdekuri. Ky trup nuk do të jete një trup prej mishi, por do të jete si gjendja trupore e Engjëjve, ashtu siç na tha dhe Vetë Krishti që ne do tu ngjajmë Engjëjve.

Në Gjykimin e fundit, justifikimi ynë në Krisht do të shfaqet i plotë; jo vetëm shenjtërimi ynë, pro edhe justifikimi ynë, sepse asnjë njeri nuk ka qenë apo është plotësisht i shenjtëruar, por ka ende nevojë për justifikim. Krishti krijon gjithçka që është e mirë brenda nesh, si me anë të besimit, si me anë të shpresës, si me anë të dashurisë; kurse ne vetëm sa i dorëzojmë veten tonë punëve të Tij, por asnjë njeri nuk e dorëzon veten plotësisht. Prandaj ka ende nevojë për justifikimin e vuajtjeve dhe gjakut të Krishtit. Atëhere, kush mund të vazhdojë të flasi për meritat e veprave të tij, apo për një thesar meritash dhe lutjesh? Vetëm ata që janë ende duke jetuar nën skllavëri. Krishti krijon gjithçka të mirë brenda nesh, por ne asnjëherë nuk e dorëzojmë veten tonë plotësisht, askush prej nesh, as vete Shenjtorët, ashtu siç ka thënë edhe Vetë Shpëtimtari. Hiri krijon gjithçka dhe hiri u jepet lirshëm të gjithëve, në mënyrë që askush të mos murmuritë, por nuk u jepet e njëjta masë të gjithëve, jo sipas paradestinimit, por sipas njohurisë paraprake, siç na thotë Apostulli. Një talent më i vogël i jepet atij njeriu tek i cili Perëndia ka paraparë neglizhencë, në menyre që mospranimi i një dhurate me të madhe mos të shërbejë si një dënim më i madh. Dhe ne nuk i risim talentet që na janë besuar vetë, por ato u jepen shkëmbyesve, në mënyrë që edhe në këtë rast të mos kemi ndonjë merite tonën, por vetëm jo-rezistencë ndaj hirit që shkakton rritjen. Prandaj dallimi midis hirit "të mjaftueshëm" dhe atij "efektiv" merr fund. Hiri krijon gjithçka, dhe nëse i dorëzohemi atij, Zoti perfeksionohet brenda nesh dhe na perfeskionon vetë ne; por mos lejoni njeri që të mburret për të bindurit e tij, sepse vetë të bindurit e tij është hir. Por ne asnjëherë nuk e dorëzojme veten tonë plotësisht: prandaj përveç shenjtërimit ne kërkojmë edhe justifikimin. 

Gjithçka arrihet në përsosjen e gjykimit të përgjitshëm, dhe Shpirti i Zotit, që është Shpirti i besimit, i shpresës, dhe i dashurisë, do të na e shfaqi Veten në gjithë plotesinë e Tij, dhe çdo dhuratë do të arrijë perfeksionin maksimal; por mbi të gjitha këto, do të jetë dashuria. Mos mendoni se besimi dhe shpresa, të cilat janë dhurata të Zotit, do të marrin fund, (sepse ato nuk janë të ndashme nga dashuria), por vetëm dashuria do të ruajë emrin e saj, kurse besimi, kur të arrijë perfeksionin e tij, do të jetë kthyer në një dije dhe shikim të brendshëm të plotë; dhe shpresa do të jetë kthyer në gëzim; sepse edhe mbi tokë ne e dimë që sa më e madhe shpresa, aq me i madh gëzimi.


*UNITETI I ORTHODHOKSISË*

FALË VULLNETIT të Perëndisë, Kisha e Shenjtë, pas rënies së shumë skizmave dhe të vete Patriarkanës Romane, u ruajt në Dioqezat dhe Patriarkanat greke, dhe vetëm këto komunitete mund ta njohin njëra-tjetrën si plotësisht të Krishtera që ruajne unitetin e tyre me Patriarkanat Lindore, ose mund të hyjne në këtë unitet. Sepse ka vetëm një Zot dhe vetëm një Kishë, dhe brenda saj nuk ka as polemika dhe as mosmarëveshje.

Dhe prandaj Kisha quhet Orthodhokse, ose Lindore, ose Greko-Ruse, por të gjitha këto janë vetëm emërtime të përkohshme. Kisha nuk duhet të akuzohet si krenare meqë e quan veten Orthodhokse, duke qenë se e quan veten të Shenjtë. Kur doktrinat e gabuara të jenë zhdukur, nuk do të jetë më e nevojshme për emrin Orthodhokse, sepse atëherë nuk do të ketë më Krishtërim të gabuar. Kur Kisha ta këtë shtrirë veten e saj, ose kur të gjitha kombet të kenë hyrë brenda saj, atëherë të gjitha apelimet do të marrin fund; sepse kisha nuk është lidhur me ndonjë lokalitet; ajo as nuk e mburr veten për ndonjë Seli të Shenjte apo territor, as nuk ruan trashëgiminë e krenarisë pagane; por e quan veten një Kishë e Shenjtë Katolike dhe Apostolike; duke e ditur se e gjithë bota i përket asaj, dhe se asnjë lokalitet brenda saj nuk ka ndonje rëndësi të veçantë, por vetëm përkohesisht mund, dhe duhet, të shërbëjë për lavdërimin e Emrit të Zotit, sipas Vullnetit të Tij të pakuptueshem.


_Shënim: Përktheu ne shqip nga anglishtja, Ilirjan Papa. Versionin anglisht mund ta lexoni këtu._

----------


## Tannhauser

Kjo eshte ikona e Shen Merise, qe ka Krishtin ne Thronin e Gjalle, afresku me i vjeter qe ka shpetuar.

----------


## Lioness

Lista e Patriarkaneve:

_Patriarkana Ekumenikale_ ne Konstandinopoli

Patriarkana e Aleksandrise 
Patriarkana e Antioqis
Patriarkana e Jerusalemit
Patriarkana e Moskes
Patriarkana e Serbise 
Patriarkana e Rumanise 
Patriarkana e Bullgarise
Patriakana e Gjeorgjise  

Dhe me poshte disa nga kishat Autoqefale:
Kisha e Greqise
Kisha e Shqiperise 
Kisha e Polonise
Kisha e Cekise & Sllovakise 
Kisha e Finlandes
Kisha e Estonise etj.

----------


## Kryeengjelli

*Kisha nje pendikosti e vazhdueshme*

Vepra shpëtimtare e Krishtit  na bëhet e njohur dhe realizohet, shumohet dhe përsoset me prezencen e vazhdueshme të Ngushëllimtarit. Misteri  i krishterimit nuk është vetëm veprim i Atit dhe vetëm i Birit, por edhe bashkëveprim i Frymës së Shenjtë dhe veçanërisht i jetës në Frymën e Shënjtë. Pa kungimin e Ngushëllimtarit dëshmia e Kishës  shndërrohet në një diçka boshe lutja, mistagogjia, liturgjika dhe pimandika, humbasin kuptimin e Trupit të Krishtit duke u kthyer në lëvizje të organizuara në boshllëk.

Zbritja e Frymës së Shënjtë në trupin e Kishës u bë shpirti i hyjshëm i këtij organizmi hyjnjerëzor, tek i cili vazhdon të qëndrojë. Ajo pagëzon, dhuron jetë dhe jep gjallësi,  ndan dhe jep dhurata, shënjtëron, ndërton dhe udhëheq Kishën në e Vërteta. Kjo ju dha si dhuratë mbretërore në natyrën njerëzore Birit të Perëndisë, kreu i trupit të Kishës dhe nëpërmjet Tij çdo pjesëtari të trupit të Tij, kungues të Perëndinjeriut dhe pjesëmarrës të Frymës së Shenjtë.

Sigurisht që Fryma e Shenjtë as e zvogëlon dhe as e zëvendëson Krishtin, por na aftëson për Krishtin duke kultivuar brenda nesh prezencën e vazhdushme të Tij. Pa të hyjshmëria dhe perëndinjerishmëria e Zotit mbetet e panjohur dhe me të shijojmë të gjitha sa Perëndia na dhuroi në Krishtin. Marrim pjesë në trupin e Tij dhe në jetën e Tij vazhdimisht të transformuar dhe të forcuar për të ndërtuar shpëtimin tonë. Fryma e Shenjtë jepet me Krishtin dhe Krishti shfaqet me Frymën e Shenjtë. “Ne të gjithë u vaditëm nga e njëjta Frymë, dhe të vaditur prej Frymës, shijojmë Krishtin” (Shën Athanasi i Madh).

Hiri Hyjnor i pa ndarë nga Ati nëpërmjet Birit dhe në Frymën e Shenjtë rrjedh dhe ofrohet brenda Kishës. “Kështu që mund të themi se shpërndarja e kësaj fuqie buron nga Ati dhe ofrohet nëpërmjet Birit dhe përsoset në Frymën e Shenjtë”- thotë Shën Grigori i Nisës. 
Edhe vetë Kisha ekziston atje ku është Fryma e Shenjtë. Kisha është ndërtesë rritjeje dhe përsosje e trupit hyjnjerëzor të Krishtit në botë, nëpërmjet Frymës së Shenjtë. Fryma është Ajo që ndërton trupin  e Krishtit në histori, është Ajo që përso Misteret dhe e forcon Kishën tek e vërteta. Kisha është agjiopneumatike*, sepse Fryma është ajo që vepron, çon përpara dhe përsos gjithçka brenda saj.
Në Kishë vazhdohet një Pendikosti e përherëshme, sepse Fryma nuk e braktis kurrë Kishën. Kjo është dhe vepra e fuqishme e Ngushëllimtarit të transformojë dhe shënjtërojë të gjithë e të gjitha, edhe zbritja e Tij shfaq veprimin e fundit të misterit të Shpëtimit, Mbretërin e Qiejve, kthimin tek Ati dhe pushtetin e Tij.

----------


## Albo

*Kisha: Arka e Shpëtimit Tonë*

Një nga historitë më të njohura të Dhiatës së Vjetër është edhe historia e Noes dhe Përmbytjes së Madhe që u dërguan na Perëndia për të shkatërruar një botë të djallëzuar. Libri i Zanafillës na rrëfen se si ky burrë i drejtë dhe familja e tij i shpëtuan shiut të furishëm që zgjati për 40 ditë dhe 40 netë duke i vënë veshin urdhërit të Perëndisë që të ndërtojnë një arkë dhe të strehojnë një të një çift nga të gjitha gjallesat mbi tokë. Mund të thuhet me plot gojë se Arka ishte shpëtimi i Noes - struktura e fortë e arkës ruajti dhe strehoi të gjithë krijesat që u strehuan në të. Dhe ishte po kjo arkë që i nxorri përsëri në bregun e sigurt.

Kisha që herët është krahasuar me Arkën e Noes nga Etërit e Shenjtë të besimit tonë. Edhe ne, na duhet që të lundrojmë në ujrat e trazuar të kësaj bote të keqe. Mëkati dhe tundimi është gjithmonë rreth nesh dhe na kërcënon të na mbytë me përmbytjet e aktiviteteve të djallëzuara. Ashtu si Arka a Noes, Kisha na mbron ne nga të gjitha forcat e jashtme që na kërcënojnë dhe na shpëton nga vdekja e sigurt që i pret të gjithë ata që qëndrojnë jashtë mureve të saj. Në shkrimet e tij, Shën Joan Gojarti na jep një dallim të rëndësishëm midis Kishës dhe Arkës së Noes kur i krahasojmë në mënyrë simbolike. "Nën drejtimin e Noes", - shkruan ai, - "kafshët dolën nga arka në të njëjtën gjendje në të cilën hynë. Ndërsa në atë 'arkën' tjetër, që është Kisha, hyjmë të gjithë si mëkatarë dhe kemi mundësitë që të dalim si shenjtorë." Me Krishtin në krye, Kisha është anija që do të na nxjerrë në atë bregun e qetë që është Mbretëria e Qiellit.

_Buletini Javor Orthodoks i Kishës Orthodhokse në Amerikë_

----------


## alibaba

> Patriarkana Ekumenikale ne Konstandinopoli
> 
> Patriarkana e Aleksandrise 
> Patriarkana e Antioqis
> Patriarkana e Jerusalemit
> Patriarkana e Moskes
> Patriarkana e Serbise 
> Patriarkana e Rumanise 
> Patriarkana e Bullgarise
> ...


Cilat janë dallimet kryesore mes Patriarkanave dhe Kishave Autoqefale?

----------


## Albo

> Cilat janë dallimet kryesore mes Patriarkanave dhe Kishave Autoqefale?


Patriarkanat njihen si qendra shpirterore te medha që kanë një numër shumë të madh besimtarësh dhe dioqezat e tyre shtrihen jo vetëm brenda kufijve të një shteti por edhe jashtë tyre. Patriaranat si ato të Jeruzalemit, Antiokisë, Aleksandrisë, Romës dhe Konstandinopojës janë edhe patriarkanat më të hershme të krishtërimit që marrin nga besimtarët një nderim të vecantë pasi ishin shtyllat kryesore të Kishës të ngritura nga vetë apostujt e Krishtit. Vazhdimësia apostolike e patriarkanave të reja rrjedh pikërisht nga një prej këtyre 5 patriarkanave të hershme.

Kishat Autoqefale nga ana tjetër lindën si një nevojë administrative e Kishës  në një realitet të ri politik, atë të lindjes së "identitetit kombëtar" në mes popujve. Cdo Kishë Autoqefale ka në krye të saj një peshkop, i cili është "i pari mes të barabartëve" në Sinodin e Kishës. Cdo Kishë Autoqefale ka një sinod peshkopësh ku cdo peshkop është kryebariu i një dioqeze besimtarësh. Dioqezat janë krahina të ndryshme të një vendi në të cilin bëjnë pjesë qytete dhe fshatra.

Si Patriku si Kryepeshkopi janë të dy peshkopë, të hirotonisur për të shërbyer në Kishë, në Trupin e Krishtit. Nuk ka asnjë dallim në detyrat e tyre si peshkopë, dallimi është vetëm në shkallën e nderimit dhe në numrin e dioqezave që këta kryebarinj udhëheqin. Kuptohet që Patriku merr një nderim më të madh se sa Kryepeshkopi i një Kishë Autoqefale, por që të dy janë pjesë të pandara të Trupit të Krishtit.

Albo

----------


## Alienated

> Lista e Patriarkaneve:
> 
> _Patriarkana Ekumenikale_ ne Konstandinopoli
> 
> Patriarkana e Aleksandrise 
> Patriarkana e Antioqis
> Patriarkana e Jerusalemit
> Patriarkana e Moskes
> Patriarkana e Serbise 
> ...


Meqe Kisha Orthodhokse e Maqedonise s'permendet ketu
Nje pyetje:
KOM ka probleme me KO te Serbise, kjo e fundit s'ia njeh autoqefaline. 
Si jane te rregulluara keto ceshtje ne aspektin teknik? Si rregullohet autoqefalia e nje kishe orthodhokse, sepse sinqersisht nuk e kuptoj lemshin qe eshte bere ne KOM nga mospranimi i saj nga ana e KOS.

----------


## ilia spiro

Besoj ne nje Kishe te Shenjte, te pergjithshme dhe apostolike!

Kisha eshte Nje. Po! E mesuam nga tema, megjithese dinim per te. Eshte  Kishe Orthodhokse, e cila sot eshte Kisha e vertete. Te tjerat, te prekura nga herezite dhe skizmat e ndryshme, tani jane ne rruge drejt Kishes sone, cila perben trupin mistik te Krishtit, ku seicili nga ne ke vendin e tij. Dikush dora, dikush kemba, e keshtu me rradhe. Edhe pjeset me te perbuzura kane vleren e tyre te madhe. Dhe kjo Kishe ka nje Koke, Jisu Krishtin i cili eshte prezent ne cdo liturgji hyjnore, sepse eshte thene: Atje ku mblidhen dy ose tre veta ne emrin tim, atje jam edhe une mes tyre". Prandaj Kisha Orthodhokse eshte e Shenjte. E vecuar, ne nje kuptim, nga jeta tokesore. Ajo na ka sjelle Qiellin. Ne Jisu Krishtin Qielli bashkohet me Token. 
Dhe ajo permbledh gjithe kombet. "..midis nesh nuk ka Jude apo Grek...". Ne jemi Nje ne Jisu Krishtin, mistikerisht. Mund te thuhet ne menyre figurative: "populli orthodhoks".   

Por, te mos harrojme: Ajo eshte Apostolike.

"...Shkoni ungjillezoni dhe pagezoni ne emer te Atit, te Birit dhe te Shpirtit te Shenje... deri ne fund te dheut...", na urdheron Jisu Krishti.
Ky eshte misioni i shenjte i Fortlumturise se Tij +Anastasit. Ky eshte pikerisht ai prej te cilit ne orthodhokset duhet te marrim shembull. E gjithe jeta e tij eshte nje apostoli. Kjo jete eshte besim ne nje mrekulli te madhe: "Konvertimin", kthimin ne besimin e vertete te Krishtere Orthodhoks te mbare njerezimit.
Dikush i tha atij: "Kjo eshte e pamundur. Kjo do te thote si te ndodhe nje mrekulli".
Por, +Anastasi u pergjigj: "Po, eshte e vertete. Une besoj ne mrekullite si te gjithe ne".
Ky njeri u dergua nga Zoti Krisht ne vendin tone te munduar, ne Shqiperine tone te shtrenjte, te cfilitur prej shekujsh, e ne prag te shperberjes, pas  nje erresire ateiste, ku shume humben besimin e tyre, shume u rriten pa besim mes te cileve edhe une autori i ketij postimi.
Por mrekullia filloi. Kisha Orthodhokse sot eshte ngritur. Ajo fuqizohet nga dita ne dite me hirin e Zotit Krisht. Ne kete ngritje rol kryesor pati dhe ka apostulli yne i dashur dhe i shtrenjte +Anastasi. Dhe vepra  e tij po vazhdon. Ai vazhdon apostullimin e tij, per ne dhe femijet tane.

Po ne?

Ne qe e quajme veten orthodhokse, cfare bejme ne qe t`i perngjajme Kryepiskopit tone te dashur.
Pak, shume pak, te gjithe ne bejme, mes te cileve i pari jam une autori i ketij postimi.
"...deri ne fund te dheut...". Per cfare dheu behet fjale? Eshte e qarte. Por, vellezerit e mi, a e shikojme deri ku ka arritur zhvillimi tekonologjik, kur nepermjet internetit mund te shkohet fare lehte "...deri ne fund te dheut...", te pakten per ne shqiptaret.
Prandaj ky forum i nderuar eshte vertet nje mjet i mrekulleshem, ndonese virtual, qe na jep mundesi te pakufishne te ungjillezojme ne gjithe diasporen shqiptare.
Gjej rastin te falenderoj iniciuesit e ketij forumi e se pari z. Albo.

Ne duhet te ungjillezojme vazhdimisht. Cdo dite, cdo ore, nepermjet ketij forumi qe me hirin e Shpirtit te Shenjte te cojme sa me shume shqiptare ne rrugen e shpetimit. Dhe kjo rruge ka filluar.

Por.......

Po pyes? Sa njerez e vizitojne nenforumin tone cdo dite? Kam frike se jane pak. Kjo vjen edhe nga rregulli i vendosur se ky nenforum eshte vetem per orthodhokset. Te tjeret ndruhen te hyjne ne te. Sepse keto jane rregullat e forumit.
Po ne? A duhet te rrime te mbyllur brenda nenforumit tone, ne nje kohe ku sic kam verejtur vizitore me shume jane tek "Historia Shqiptare" dhe "Ceshtja Kombetare".
Te nderuar forumiste orthodhokse une them: Ne duhet te hyjme ne nenforumet e tjera dhe aty te ungjillezojme.
Po si? Ne forum ndalohet propaganda fetare, e kush e ben kete perjashtohet nga forumi. Them se kjo duhet te kete ndodhur mes forumisteve orthodhokseve mes te cileve i fundit jam edhe une autori i ketyre rrjeshtave.
Po. Jam perjashtuar nga forumi. Me te drejte sipas forumit.
C`duhet te bejme? Nuk heq dore nge mendimi se duhet te hyjme ne nenforumet e tjera, duke cfaqur besimin tone ne menyre qe kjo te mos quhet propagande fetare. Te jemi"..te paster si pellumbat dhe te zgjuar si gjarperinjte.." thuhet ne Ungjill. Ne forumistet orthodhokse duhet te gjejme menyren per te hyre ne zemrat e shqiptareve, kudo qe ata jane dhe t`ju tregojme atyre rrugen e shpetimit. Me perulesi. Une e kam bere kete prej 2 javesh. Me te gjitha format. Dhe jam sulmuar dhe fyer me fjalet me te renda, deri edhe me jeten. Por a duhet te terhiqem.. Jo.."....ja, une po ju dergoj si delet ne mes te ujqerve...". Nuk ka nevoje t`ju tregoj se c`pesuan shenjtoret e martiret e Kishes sone Orthodhokse. E c`jane para tyre fyerjet, ofendimet, mes tyre edhe mbishkrimet fyerese qe me jane mua nga stafi i forumit forumishqiptar.net., etj....
Ne duhet te vazhdojme. Seicili ne menyren e tij, mes te cileve i fundit jam edhe une autori i ketij postimi. Te mos fyejme njeri. Te mos e kthejme fyerjen me fyerje., t`i durojme te gjitha si nxenes te bindur te apostullit tone te dashur, Kryepiskopit te urte e te thjeshte +Anastas, mes te cileve edhe une si  i fundit prej forumisteve orthodhokse, po perpiqem te vazhdoj e te vazhdoj, sa kohe do te kem fryme e me hirin e Zotit tone Jisu Krisht do t`ja arrijme qellimit te madh e te shenjte: SHQPERINE ORTHODHOKSE.

Hiri i Zotit Tone Jisu Krisht qofte me ju te gjithe!

----------


## ilia spiro

Mbledhja e pare vjetore e Presidences se Konferences Evropiane te Kishave (KEK-CEC), u zhvillua ne Shqiperi, me mikpritjen e Kishes sone. Presidenca sherben si trupi ekzekutiv i Komitetit Qendror te KEK.
Veprimtaria filloi diten e diel, 8 shkurt, me pjesemarrjen ne Liturgjine Hyjnore, e u krye nga Nenpresidenti i KEK, Kryepiskopi i Tiranes dhe i gjithe Shqiperise Anastasi, se bashku me Mitropolitin Genadios te Sasimes (Patriarkana Ekumenike) dhe Athanasin e Akaise (perfaqesuesi i Kishes se Greqise prane BE, ne Bruksel). Hiresia e Tij Genadios mbajti edhe predikimin e dites.
Ne fund te liturgjise pershendeti besimtaret Presidenti i KEK Rev. Jean-Arnold Clermont, i cili falenderoi vecanerisht Kryepiskopin Anastas per "kohen, energjine dhe urtesine" qe i ka kushtuar levizjes ekumenike, vecanerisht pas zgjedhjes se tij ne vitin 2003 si Zevendespresident i KEK.
Pas liturgjise anetaret e Presidences se KEK vizituan katedralen ne ndertim te Tiranes, qendren shpirterore Thavor, etj.
Pasditen e se dieles ne Mjediset e Akademise Theologjike "Ngjallja e Krishtit", ne Manastirin e Shen-Vlashit filluan seancat e mbledhjes dhe u mbyllen te marten paradite, 10 shkurt.
Ne te u diskutua dhe u moren vendime ne lidhje me asamblene e ardhme te KEK qe do te zhvillohet ne France e u diskutua edhe per krizen globale.
Ne fund, pjesemarresit falenderuan Kryepiskopin Anastas per pritjen e ngrohte dhe kushtet qe krijoi.

----------


## Seminarist

Ne kete pyetje te kuotes se meposhtme,




> Cilat janë dallimet kryesore mes Patriarkanave dhe Kishave Autoqefale?



i esht dhenenje pergjigje skandaloze nga Albo:






> Patriarkanat njihen si qendra shpirterore te medha që kanë një numër shumë të madh besimtarësh dhe dioqezat e tyre shtrihen jo vetëm brenda kufijve të një shteti por edhe jashtë tyre. Patriaranat si ato të Jeruzalemit, Antiokisë, Aleksandrisë, Romës dhe Konstandinopojës janë edhe patriarkanat më të hershme të krishtërimit që marrin nga besimtarët një nderim të vecantë pasi ishin shtyllat kryesore të Kishës të ngritura nga vetë apostujt e Krishtit. Vazhdimësia apostolike e patriarkanave të reja rrjedh pikërisht nga një prej këtyre 5 patriarkanave të hershme.
> 
> Kishat Autoqefale nga ana tjetër lindën si një nevojë administrative e Kishës në një realitet të ri politik, atë të lindjes së "identitetit kombëtar" në mes popujve. Cdo Kishë Autoqefale ka në krye të saj një peshkop, i cili është "i pari mes të barabartëve" në Sinodin e Kishës. Cdo Kishë Autoqefale ka një sinod peshkopësh ku cdo peshkop është kryebariu i një dioqeze besimtarësh. Dioqezat janë krahina të ndryshme të një vendi në të cilin bëjnë pjesë qytete dhe fshatra.
> 
> Si Patriku si Kryepeshkopi janë të dy peshkopë, të hirotonisur për të shërbyer në Kishë, në Trupin e Krishtit. Nuk ka asnjë dallim në detyrat e tyre si peshkopë, dallimi është vetëm në shkallën e nderimit dhe në numrin e dioqezave që këta kryebarinj udhëheqin. Kuptohet që Patriku merr një nderim më të madh se sa Kryepeshkopi i një Kishë Autoqefale, por që të dy janë pjesë të pandara të Trupit të Krishtit.



1. Dallimi i patrikanave nga kishat autoqefale nuk ka te beje me madhesine e ketyre qendrave shpirterore, kufijte e se ciles, ne dallim nga ato te kishave autoqefale, shtrihen jashte atyre te nje shteti.
Kjo sepse, se pari, lindja dhe stabilizimi i institucionit patriarkal, shek.4-6 ka te beje me nje peridudhe kur Europa ishte NJE perandori, pa shtete, keshtu qe per patrikanat nuk shtrohet fare pyetja e kalimit te kufijve te ndonje shteti.
Se dyti, patrikanat nuk u themeluan si te tilla nga apostojt. Formimi i tyre eshte pjese e zhvillimeve historike kishtare brenda perandorise se krishtere pas shek.4 e deri ne shek.6. Apostojt, po, formuan qendra, nga te cilat qe ne fillim njhet si e pare ajo e Romes.
Ka pasur edhe qendra kishtare te hershme, te cilat nuk jane bere patrikana. Shembull kemi Efesin, Qesarene e Palestines etj.

Rol ne formimin dhe konsolidimin e formimit te patrikanave kane dy faktor:
1) apostoliciteti
2) roli politik administrativ i qytetit ku ndodhej  x qender kishtare. Psh, Selaniku, si qender e provinces se Ilirikumit, qe varej nga perandori i perendimit, luajti rol edhe si qender kishtare per administrimin e kishes se kesaj treve te varur po ashtu nga qendra perendimore kishtare, po ashtu si ajo politike, pra nga papa i Romes.

2. Autoqefalia nuk ka lindur aspak si nevoje administrative e kishes ne kushtet e lindjes se identitetit kombetar. Ky lloj opnioni eshte mos-njohje e paster e historise kishtare.
Autoqefalia eshte vete-administrim, vertete, por nuk ka te beje me kontekstin historik te shek.19 te lindjes se shtet-kombeve. Autoqefali kemi qe nga shek.5, konkretisht me kishen ne Qipro.
Autoqefali kemi me kishen bullgare ne shek.9 dhe 11, me kishen serbe ne shek.13.

Baza e autoqefalise eshte lindja e nevojes se veteadministrimit te nje kishe lokale ne lindjen e kushteve te reja politike ne ate zone, gje qe nuk ka te beje patjeter me je komb te caktuar.
Psh, kur kryepeshkopata e Ohrit ka qene autoqefale deri ne 1767, ajo permblidhte ne vetvete greke, shqiptare, bullgare e vllehe, madje edhe serbe kohe pas kohe.


Autoqefalite moderne, po ti quajme keshtu, te kishave brenda nje shtet-kombi te caktuar eshte zhvillim i mevonshem i shek.19 dhe nuk ka te beje me origjinen e fenomenit.

----------


## ilia spiro

[QUOTE=Seminarist;2185745]Ne kete pyetje te kuotes se meposhtme,




iQUOTE][/ esht dhenenje pergjigje skandaloze nga Albo


> :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Dallimi i patrikanave nga kishat autoqefale nuk ka te beje me madhesine e ketyre qendrave shpirterore, kufijte e se ciles, ne dallim nga ato te kishave autoqefale, shtrihen jashte atyre te nje shteti.
> Kjo sepse, se pari, lindja dhe stabilizimi i institucionit patriarkal, shek.4-6 ka te beje me nje peridudhe kur Europa ishte NJE perandori, pa shtete, keshtu qe per patrikanat nuk shtrohet fare pyetja e kalimit te kufijve te ndonje shteti.
> ...


Po diskutim po behet per sqarim ne kete forum te nderuar por pse kjo shprehje "skandaloze"?  Kjo shprehje dhe ca te tjera vertet qe na skandalizon.

----------


## ester_85

Përshëndetje! 

Hërë pas here lexoj ndonjë artikull këtu në forum dhe ajo që më bën përshtypje është se përse shpesh herë duhet të kalohet në ofendime apo ulje të tjetrit kur ai jep një mendim të tijin...më shumë këtë gjë e kam parë tek sektorët e tjerë të forumit, po shpesh herë nuk mungon as këtu tek sektori i komunitetit orthodhoks ku kryesisht shkruajnë orthodhoksët...në vend që të zhvillohet një diskutim paqësorë e të rrihen mendimet të mbështetura dhe me fakte, kalohet në ofendime. Është për të ardhë keq...

----------


## ester_85

> Kjo eshte ikona e Shen Merise, qe ka Krishtin ne Thronin e Gjalle, afresku me i vjeter qe ka shpetuar.


Përshëndetje Tannhauser! 

Kjo Ikona e shën Marisë me Krishtin Foshnje ndodhet në apsidhën e hierores së kishës së shën Sofisë në Konstandinopojë (Stambolli sot) dhe nuk është as afresku më i vjetër i ruajtur dhe as ikona më e vjetër e shën Marisë foshnjembajtëse. 

Pikë së pari kjo nuk është afresk, por mozaik dhe është ikona më e vjetër e shën Marisë foshnjëmbajtëse pas ikonomakisë, (luftës kundër ikonave). Pra, pasi ikonat e shenjta u rivendosën nëpër kisha, atëherë Foti i Madh porositi që të pikturohej ikona që ti paraqite me sipër në kishën e shën Sofisë. Nga kjo periudhë e më pas në këtë pozicion të kishës vendoset gjithmonë ikona e shën Marisë foshnjëmbajtëse, e quajt Platitera (më e gjëra se qiejt).

Ikona të shën Marisë foshnjëmbajtëse i hasim qysh në shek. VI-të dhe kryesisht janë mozaikë. Ndërsa afreskun e krishterë më të vjetër të ruajtur deri sot duhet ta kërkojmë në katakombet e krishtera të periudhës protokristiane. 

p.s. kjo ndërhyrje sa për sqarim  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## neokastra

Ke te drejte Ester qe ngre zerin per fjalorin e pakendshem. Ne fakt sjellje te tilla me kujtojne shembullin e ava Makarit nese nuk jam gabim i cili po shkonte rruges me nje murg tjeter, dhe per disa caste u ndane. Ky murgu tjeter pa nje prift idhujtar dhe e ofendoi, pergjigjia qe mori ishte nje gjuajtje qe e la gati te vdekur, ndersa ava Makari pak me vone i foli me shume butesi dhe respekt dhe si perfundim arriti qe ta beje edhe te krishtere. Ketu nuk po flitet thjesht per kristianizim, por mbi te gjitha per nje gje qe disa nuk arrijne ta kuptojne. Nuk do te kete asnje vlere neser vepra dhe dituria jote sado e madhe te jete, nese te gjithe njerezit qe te rrethojne vetem di ti fyesh e asgje me shume. 
Fjalet duhet te zgjidhen. Si do te vepronte femija yt nese do t'i drejtoheshe vazhdimisht me fjale fyese, nuk e di, por di nje gje qe do te te fyente ne momente te caktuar.
Perpiqu me shume per veten tende sesa per te tjeret te heqesh nga fjalori yt keto shprehje te urryera nga intelektualet e perulur aq me teper qe je dhe i krishtere.
Kujdes se do te mbajme pergjegjesi per cdo fjale qe themi, neser fjalet tona do te na kthehen kunder dhe sidomos ato qe prekin ndjenjat e te tjereve.
Dituria nuk mesohet dyke fyer te tjeret por duke ia mesuar me dinjitetin e edukates fisnike.

----------

